# 1/30-1/31?



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2010)

Any thoughs on this? NWS has a 50% chance of snow for CT...and a 30-40% for southern VT. I overheard some lady at the bank (who ironically said: "oh, thank goodness that wasn't snow yesterday!" :angry: ) that her husband said we could get 2 feet. "Wut?" 

Should I get some extra bread and milk on my way home tonight?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2010)

Not much buzz yet from the online weather geeks about this one for New England (they're all lathered up about the storm this Friday/Saturday that will likely stay too far to our South, but get the mid-atlantic region which is where - especially with the accuweather amateur weather geeks - many of them live. Early buzz seems to view that possible one as a fast moving, relatively moisture starved Alberta Clipper

The best things for New England right now, is that a) it seems that the cold air is about to come back for a while later this week  b) It seems that the number of storms is on increase and when you get A + B the chances of one hitting (or atleast a few moderate ones catching us) goes up!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2010)

Agreed! As long as the weather trends towards more cold temps!!!


----------



## JD (Jan 26, 2010)

it's snowing..


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

JD said:


> it's snowing..


  crank it up!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

shiute!  check out stowe's cam

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/cams/stowe.html

smuggs webcam looks good too.

gotta love mountain magic!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Not much buzz yet from the online weather geeks about this one for New England (they're all lathered up about the storm this Friday/Saturday that will likely stay too far to our South, but get the mid-atlantic region which is where - especially with the accuweather amateur weather geeks - many of them live. Early buzz seems to view that possible one as a fast moving, relatively moisture starved Alberta Clipper
> 
> The best things for New England right now, is that a) it seems that the cold air is about to come back for a while later this week  b) It seems that the number of storms is on increase and when you get A + B the chances of one hitting (or atleast a few moderate ones catching us) goes up!



I'm excited to ski this weekend.  I took last weekend off to deposit some points in the bank with the wife.  Now after a couple days of snowmaking to recover from the rain, and then hopefully some moderate snow on Sat, it should be a decent weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Not much buzz yet from the online weather geeks about this one for New England (they're all lathered up about the storm this Friday/Saturday that will likely stay too far to our South, but get the mid-atlantic region which is where - especially with the accuweather amateur weather geeks - many of them live. Early buzz seems to view that possible one as a fast moving, relatively moisture starved Alberta Clipper
> 
> The best things for New England right now, is that a) it seems that the cold air is about to come back for a while later this week  b) It seems that the number of storms is on increase and when you get A + B the chances of one hitting (or atleast a few moderate ones catching us) goes up!



There's some hope for the Pocono's and maybe S New England.  The good news is that this is still a few days away and the models have been pretty bad at this range so far this winter.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Not much buzz yet from the online weather geeks about this one for New England (they're all lathered up about the storm this Friday/Saturday that will likely stay too far to our South,



No chance of it moving north, eh?


----------



## JD (Jan 26, 2010)

mansfield picked up a couple today.  Some more on the way tonight and tomorrow morning....then another pulse on Thursday.  Could end up with 4-6 new by the w/e.


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2010)

Not looking good folks...latest from NWS:



> WE WILL BE WATCHING SOUTHERN STREAM WAVE FOR SAT...BUT AT THIS TIME
> IT APPEARS TRACK WILL BE TOO FAR SOUTH OF NEW ENG TO GET ANY SNOW
> INTO REGION.  THERE IS MODEL CONSENSUS ON A MORE SOUTHERN TRACK AS
> STRONG POLAR VORTEX OVER THE MARITIMES WILL RESULT IN A FLATTER AND
> ...


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

hammer said:


> Not looking good folks...latest from NWS:


Pshaw!   This always happens when Ullr and the Voodoo lady go on their Caribbean holiday.  I'm a believer in mountain magic, and it does appear to be helping. 
Good old font-impaired Roger Hill had this to say:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Until temp's  fall below freezing tonight should not be much accumulation except at the ski  resorts.

[/FONT] I'm with JD.  Looking forward to Fri-Sat.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, looks like this may stay out to sea. Bummer. But at least the temps are cold enough to make snow.


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2010)

Upped the forcast from "around an inch" to 2-6" for thursday.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2010)

winter storm watch  8-12 here by tomorrow nite coooold thru till sunday


----------



## JD (Jan 27, 2010)

JD said:


> mansfield picked up a couple today.  Some more on the way tonight and tomorrow morning....then another pulse on Thursday.  Could end up with 4-6 new by the w/e.



more like 14-16...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just heard the Virginia and the Carolinas are going to get hit with some big snow from this storm. Like they need it.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Snowing here in NJ now. 1/2 inch down already.  Expecting it to turn to rain.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Snowing here in NJ now. 1/2 inch down already. Expecting it to turn to rain.


 Head north now.  (That's easy for me to say! :dunce


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

NWS BTV has some good news:

...BASED OFF THIS INFORMATION WOULD EXPECT TO SEE A NICE 3-6 INCH SNOWFALL FROM THE BAKERSFIELD/BELVIDERE/LOWELL AREAS NORTH TO MONTGOMERY/JAY/TROY


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2010)

Snowing at Stowe this am


----------

